# Sudden Dierrea



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi my dog Suddenly developed Dirrea. I am feeding her Orijen six fish formula. I took her out for a walk last night and her stool was fine but then in the middle of the night she had dirrea everywhere. I then took her out this morning and it was complete water dirrea. We called the vet and they said to feed her a blend dinner tonight of Chicken and Rice ( I got brown rice) However I did not feed her this morning.

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are this happened very suddenly.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can also feed her canned pumpkin. Make sure it only has pumpkin and no other ingredients in it. You might want to fast her today and start feeding her tomorrow. Mix the pumpkin in with the brown rice and boiled chicken. How long have you been feeding orijen?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Did she get into anything you can think of? Has she gone to the dogs park or anywhere else lately? Did you give her any special treats? When did you open the current bag you're feeding?


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

She has been on Orijen since January so almost a year. I just open this bag of food at the begining of the month. I haven't been givening her anything different. They is a chance she might of gotten into somthing at the park she was doing a lot of sniffing around.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My guess is that she got into something. I would fast her for 24 hours and then feed 1/4 ration the first meal, see how that goes. If all goes well with that first meal, give a second 1/4 ration meal about 12 hours later. See how it goes, and if all goes well add in a bit more food. Keep adding small amount of food each day until she's back at normal rations. 

I'm not a fan of the boiled chicken and rice or the canned pumpkin tricks. They don't get to the root of the problem but rather just a bandaid to the problem. Plus I see dogs that do well with these tricks but then have the hardest time getting back on their regular food.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree that it's a bandaid trick:biggrin:


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> My guess is that she got into something. I would fast her for 24 hours and then feed 1/4 ration the first meal, see how that goes. If all goes well with that first meal, give a second 1/4 ration meal about 12 hours later. See how it goes, and if all goes well add in a bit more food. Keep adding small amount of food each day until she's back at normal rations.


 
When you say her meal do you mean the dog food I feed her? I just want to make sure i understand are you saying I usally feed her 1/2 a cup in the morning and half at night so are you saying to feed 1 quarter of that 1/2 cup in the morning and night?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd start with an 1/8 of a cup the first few meals. Then slowly increase that over the next few days until she can handle her normal ration size.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Danemama08 and Cast71 you have been very helpful


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted on her progress :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Same thing happened to my dog about a month ago. I skipped one meal and that fixed it almost entirely.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

We just fed her Blend chicken yesterday and I started her back on her dog food today. So far she seems fine accept for a bit of bad gas and she hasn't had a BM in 24hrs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

josh83 said:


> We just fed her Blend chicken yesterday and I started her back on her dog food today. So far she seems fine accept for a bit of bad gas and she hasn't had a BM in 24hrs.


You have to remember that she hasn't had much to eat lately which is probably why she hasnt had a BM in 24 hours.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> You have to remember that she hasn't had much to eat lately which is probably why she hasnt had a BM in 24 hours.


 
Took her out this morning and her BM is back to normal. Thanks everybody :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

glad to hear:smile:


----------

